# Best/Cheap Online Seminary?



## arapahoepark

Any thoughts? Been looking around for fairly reputable online seminaries. They don't have to be accredited, in fact in someways that maybe better


----------



## Damon Rambo

Do they need to be reformed, or are u up for some polemic theology?


----------



## Covenant Joel

The RTS-Virtual program gives an MAR and is fully accredited. It's probably the best Reformed program around. I'm a graduate (though I did about half of my degree on campus), and I thoroughly enjoyed it.

---------- Post added at 12:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------

Also, check out this post on my blog from some time ago: Reformed Distance Theological Education Programs | joelws.com


----------



## Bill The Baptist

If you want something that is challenging and very cheap, but not accredited, then you should check out Columbia Evangelical Seminary. That is the seminary that James White teaches at and got two of his degrees from. The program allows you to choose one professor to be your mentor and the two of you tailor a program of study. Essentially, every class consists of reading a list of books on a particular subject and then doing a 20 page research paper on said topic. Your grade for the paper is your grade for the class. They have professors from a wide range of backgrounds, including many who are reformed, that you can choose from. I think it is something like $95 a credit hour.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Check out TNARS: | The North American Reformed Seminary

No tuition. But lots of hard work required.

AMR


----------



## AThornquist

The Midwest Center for Theological Studies is accredited by the state of Kentucky, is thoroughly Reformed Baptist, and costs $75 per credit hour. Oh yes, and it's my current seminary. Check it out! Here is a link Midwest Center for Theological Studies: Owensboro, KY, and our registrar (John Divito) can be contacted at [email protected] if you have any questions. Blessings!


----------



## gordo

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Check out TNARS: | The North American Reformed Seminary
> 
> No tuition. But lots of hard work required.
> 
> AMR



I checked out your link to TNARS. That's pretty crazy what they offer at no tuition!


----------



## FenderPriest

This is a GREAT resource: Gospel Coalition: Reformed Theological Seminary, Covenant Theological Seminary, Westminster Theological Seminary. Free.


----------



## Jesus is my friend

Ligonier is now offer their "connect" seminary at 9 dollars a month,it looks great!

Reformed Theology from R.C. Sproul: Ligonier Ministries


----------



## Shawn Mathis

I attended Reformation International Theological Seminary. It was 115 credit hours. Required a 75-page thesis to graduate. And mentoring by a local pastor was required. 

What ever you chose, my friend, I strongly recommend a good local Reformed pastor to mentor with or at least interact with.

(I see your from Colorado. If you need local Reformed contacts, depending on where you live, I may be able to help).


----------



## N. Eshelman

You really should talk your pastors and elders and see what they would require for you to pursue theological education. Also, if you are planning on attending for the purpose of a call- you really should be under some form of care to oversee your education. Pastors and teachers should be men under authority and that begins when you believe you are called. 

If you are pursuing for your own interests and growth as a Christian, that's a different story. Have you considered your end goals in pursuing this?


----------

